# Anyone in the same boat?



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am on day 10 of second cycle of 150mg clomid. I have PCOS and was amazed that on first month I had a 29 day cycle, with pos opks on days 14 -16. Was I admit gutted to get AF but at least I have a chance now!

I would love any advice on increasing chances of getting BFP this cycle, and just the chance to chat about it all!

PS . .  how do I get my info to appear at the bottom of my posts?

Many thanks, Nicky


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Nicky

I too am on my second cycle of Clomid but only on 50mg tablets.  It seems to be working for me too as I did ov but a BFN as bms coincided badly with DH's abstinence for his SA test!!  Bit more organised this month though and hopefully have more of a chance of a bfp.  I am on day 17 with ovulation on day 14 so am now on 2ww.  Ov'd on day 14 last month as well with a 28 day cycle which was also surprising as I usually have a 35 day cycle but clomid can alter your cycle lengths.

It is funny how just ovulating makes you feel better doesn't it?  I feel more positive as at least I have a chance and it   is must a matter of time before we hit the jackpot  

From the info I have learnt from this site we have bms every other night from CD10 until ovulation.  Plus after doing it I sit with a pillow under my bum for 20 mins after (TMI I know!) just to give the swimmers a better chance  

Re the stuff at the bottom - you need to go into your profile and on the left hand side pick the option that says modify profile information and it is all there!

RLH


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear RLH,

Thanks for your reply     in your 2ww..... it's the longest 2 weeks ever isn't it! I was on holiday in Egypt for last week and tested on day 29.... AF next day  

Will try the trick with the pillow.... my friend who is having IVF told me to drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts to improve the lining quality so will give that a go.

I found that when I took clomid in 1999 (200mg in the end and ds born 2000!) my cervical mucus (tmi SORREEEEE!) dried up but found last month it was by all appearances perfect. Did the baby dancing plenty and so couldn't understand the BFN. Is there any way to tell if the mucus is ok? Although I am on day 10 I already have plenty and it's thinning every day.... is that ok or too early?

I have read that ov is 5 - 9 days post clomid is this what you would think?

One side effect I didn't expect is a TOTAL lack os libido! Not exactly helpful  

Good luck with the 2ww!

XX Nik


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya

Congratulations on it working first time around with your DS - that must be reassuring - at least you know that it works for you!

Although I have read that clomid can dry up your cm I haven't had that problem at all (quite the opposite in fact!) and have actually noticed the changes leading up to ov and even found the egg white stuff.  I now know what I am looking for   day 10 sounds about right to me for it to start changing consistency ready for ov!

5-9 days post clomid is fine for successful bms but maybe try from 4 days post clomid as that would actually be day 10 of your cycle.  Are you having tracking scans?  I'm not, I had a blood test last month which confirmed ov and consultant said I didn't need to have them anymore.  I have a lot of ov pain so I thought this month if I think I have ov'd then fine but if I was a bit unsure then I would have a blood test.  I am pretty sure it worked this month so fingers crossed!

I have also heard about pineapple juice and brazil nuts but haven't tried them, I was taking agnus castus but keep forgetting now!!  Lack of libido is a bit of a problem     With a 3 year old I am too knackered most of the time, however a couple of glasses of wine helps (that sounds terrible I really don't have to be drunk just to get jiggy with my dh   ) but I am currently on the slimming world diet so alcohol is off the menu  

RLH


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there girls 

R i would check about taking angus castus when TTC ? it is a potent herb + anything you take should be OK'd by GP or a good herbalist will tell you, i would cease taking it till you check 

as for vits i take selenium which is what is found in the brazil nuts, this promotes blood flow so is good for your endometriun (lining) also Q10 which is good for cell regeneration so i took this for egg quality, plenty of milk too in your 2ww  + dont forget your folic acid girls or take a good prenatal vit pill like pregnacare or sanatogen, there is lots of info about vits + mins on the comp therapies board ~ *click here*

for some info on cervical mucas + how to help improve ~ *click here*

also Nicky it is not reccomended that you use any OPK's when you are a PCOS sufferer hun, because you have PCOS this can give false readings when you use them

you girls are more than welcoem to join the chit chat thread  ~ _*click here*_

xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear RLH and Cleg,

Thanks for your replies.... great to know other people out there going through the same!   to you all and fingers crossed for your 2ww!

I know that having had a clomid bub I should be confident but for some reason have got it in my head that it's not going to happen again   think I'm just a bit   hahaha!

Will click on the links Cleg, what's the chat board?

Thanks again both of you!

XX Nicky   Babydust to you all!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Nicky our little chit chat thread is just a place where the girl on clomid go for a natter + you can put the world to rights   go join them they are a fab bunch

xxx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

just wanted to quickly say when i went to holland and barretts i brought angus castus and the lady behind the counter looked in her book and said you must not try and ttc on these u can take them for 6 months and then afterwards ttc,i still have an unopen pot just wanted to let u know xx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips about agnus castus.

I asked my accupuncture lady and the woman in the herbal shop about it when I bought it and they both said it was really good for fertility   - good thing I have consistently forgotten to take it for the last couple of weeks!  I won't take it again just in case.

RLH


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i used to take angus castus many moons ago when i suffered with really bad AF's i have never taken it while TTC + never heard its good, i would skip it hun to be honest

xxx


----------

